# Xbox RRoD towel fix..............



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Well as some of you may know I have an Xbox I got for a steal which had the RRoD issue.

I repaired it and had the drive flashed at the same time.

Now I done a silly think last night and shuffled all my kit about and had the Xbox on top of the V+ Box. 
BIG MISTAKE!! That box is hotter than hell. :devil:

Now when I tried to fire the Xbox up today guess what I got................ (3 of em!!)

So...........DO NOT TRY THIS WITH A BOX STILL IN WARRANTY............I wrapped my hot little box up nice and snug in a couple of towels and a big cushion on top.

Let cook for 15mins then leave in fridge for further 15 to cool.

Anyone fancy a game of C.O.D. tonight cause it's working fine again!! :thumb:

EDITED TO ADD: Xbox is now back sitting on it's own, horizontally and on rubber mounts I had made for it. Also the neighbour next door nearly gave me a heart attack as I thought my fans were about to take of when he started drilling! It's time to turn the sub up to 11!!


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Saw this on You Tube a few times and was actually pretty amazed by it :lol:

Mine had a motherboard failure last year. New one sounds like a VW Camper van, load as hell and it wont read my iPod properly.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

The reason for my move was to quieten it down behind some glass but I think I may need a little beer fridge for it. (or better speakers!!)


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Dougster said:


> .
> 
> I repaired it and had the drive flashed at the same time.


If your playing that machine on Xbox live, you'll be on borrowed time. My own flashed machine was caught out after a few months long with a load of others and the machine was banned from Xbox live. Had to buy another base machine to replace it


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

You just have to be careful what games you play.


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I wouldnt expect too many more gaming sessions from it


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

how does this work then? melt the solder then make it solid again?


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

It's the second time I have done it and have no idea!!

Last time was MONTHS ago.

If it fries I will just crack it open again. Simples..........

Even if MS bans the machine I prefer playing with myself. :doublesho Have you been on COD recently with all those f***in idiot yanks!!


----------

